# Georgian: Kartuli tsekvebi



## Guiyom

დილა მშვიდობისა  hello

Can someone please translate to english the title and track names of this CD ?
I got it in a small music shop in Tbilisi center (Kote Afkhazi Street). The seller told me that those are dance songs from different gerions of Georgia.

მადლობა 

Guillaume


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello,

My Georgian is very basic but I'm familiar with the alphabet.

The title of the CD is transliterated as "Kartuli tsekvebi" which means "Georgian dances". ("tsekva" in singular)
Most of the track titles refer to a geographical region in or near Georgia. 

Many titles end in "-uri" or "-uli" which is an adjectival suffix like in the words Turk*ish*, Mexic*an*, Japan*ese* etc. 

1. Tsekva daisi (no idea what the second word means)
2. Operidan Keto da Kote (from the opera Keto and Kote)
3. Mtiuluri (from the Mtiuleti region)
4. Shalakho (Armenian dance)
5. Khevsuruli (from the Khevsureti region)
6. Acharuli (from the Adjara region)
7. Osuri (Ossetian)
8. Kazbeguri (near Mount Kazbek, northern Georgia)
9. Kartuli (Georgian)
10. Somkhuri Shalakho (Armenian shalakho)
11. Svanuri (from the Svaneti region)
12. Lekuri (?)


----------



## Guiyom

Dear Andras,
köszönöm szépen ! merci beaucoup, thank you very much. Now I know where these differents dances belong to ...

It was marvelous to discover some parts of Georgia (north-east regions). An incredible culture, and marvelous people ... Can't wait to visist Caucasia once again 

Thanks again !

Guillaume


----------



## Alanky

Andras did a great job!

As for Lekuri, its a folk dance which is performed by Georgians, Chechens, Karachay-Cherkes people etc. I read somewhere that dance Lekuri is called “Lezginka” in Russia and Azerbaijan, in Georgia it’s called Lekuri, Mkhedruli or Kartuli. The word “Lekuri” itself is a traditional name for Dagestans in Georgia. Lekebi (Dagestans) are one of five main ethnic groups in Azerbaijan.


----------



## Guiyom

Alanky, დიდი მადლობა ინფორმაციის 
I saw incredible things in Georgia, but hadn't had the chance to see dancers performing... Anyway, I'll go back there


----------



## Alanky

You're welcome! 

* We say მადლობა ინფორმაციისთვის (instead of მადლობა ინფორმაციის).


----------



## AndrasBP

Guiyom: You're welcome.

Alanky: gmadlobt  kartuli ena dzalian lamazia


----------



## Alanky

სასიამოვნო მოსასმენია!
Nice to hear


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

AndrasBP said:


> 1. Tsekva daisi (no idea what the second word means)
> [...]
> 12. Lekuri (?)


1. I have no knowledge about the Georgian language at all, but happen to know that one: "daisi" means "dusk". There's a 1923 opera bearing that name, composed by Zacharia Paliashvili.
12. The Leks were a people of the Caucasus, the ancestors of the modern Lezgins. Otherwise it could be the Laks, another people from that region (North-Eastern Caucasus, more precisely Dagestan).


----------



## Guiyom

Hello everyone

Can somebody please translate the two lines under the tracklist ? And maybe transcribe  artists names into latin alphabet )

Guillaume


----------



## aldodusheri

Hello

the two lines just under the tracklist are:

Performed by Phridon Bendeliani

Produser: R. Bakradze


----------



## Guiyom

Hello aldodusheri 

Thanks a lot for the translation !

Have a nice day,

Guillaume


----------



## Guiyom

Hello everyone,

One more thing about this old post ...
Are the label name, and the catalogue names, written somewhere ? i.e. Sony - 2576324. There is no booklet in the CD, so these 2 pictures are all I have.
Maybe in the back cover, where many small things are written ?

Have a nice day (or evening) !

Guillaume


----------

